# The Big List of Sevens Thread



## Laren (Nov 6, 2005)

The Uber l33t 7 string list  NO LONGER UPDATED: i suggest you check the whole thread if you're looking for a new toy.
First post is updated often, as time progresses expect me to slow down a little, just gimme a nudge and send me a message and i'll try to catch up.

List contains Manufacturers and links to their sites (click on their names), aswell as some links to pages for specific guitars.

This list is compiled so we can all take a good look at all the production model 7 strings, aswell as the names of basic models of custom built guitars.

Current total of known 7s: *113* .aprox (i kept losing count)

Entrys added by, and thanks to *Hatebreeder, D-EJ915, Chunkosaurus, jski7, eaeolian, milnersXcoupe, LordOVchaoS, Shawn, nikt, Shannon, nvck, Nik, Emperoff, jim777, metalfiend666, and Myself*


-------------------------------------
Ibanez 
Alternative site, Ibanez Regestry

_RG With trems_ 


RG7CSD3
RG7-1VV
RG7-2VV
RG7620
RG7420
RG1527
RG7CT
RG7CST
RG2127X
RG2027X
K-7
RG8527
RG8127
RG7EX
RG7820-LTD1

_RG Without trems _

RG7621
RG7621M
RG7321
RG7421
RG15271
RG7821-LTD1

_ RG XL _

RG1077XL
RG2077XL
RG7421XL
Ibanez RG7CSD1 (trem)
Ibanez RG7CSD2 (fixed bridge)

_ S Series _

S7420
S5407
S7420FMTT
STW

_ Others _

AX7521
AX7221
GRX720
AF207
Artwood AJ307CE
Artwood AJ307CE-NT

_Universe_

UV77MC
UV7PWH
UV7BK (two versions, all black and black/green)
UV777GR
UV777BK


-------------------------------------
_Peavey_

Peavey Predator 7


-------------------------------------
_Danalectro_

Danalectro 7


-------------------------------------
Maverick 

Species 1


-------------------------------------
ESP

VP-407
SC-607
SC-607B
M-107 - 22 frets, afaik the rest have 24
M-207
M-307
MH-307
MF-207
H-207
H-307
F-207
SC-7M (Japan Custom shop)
HSC-7 (Japan Custom shop)

-------------------------------------
*LTD*

???

-------------------------------------

*Epiphone*

_ How they're named where i've seen them, dunno if they have model numbers_

Classic Les Paul 7 string

1958 KORINA 7 STRING FLYING V


-------------------------------------
*Washburn*

WG587
WG587V
USA Sonic 7


-------------------------------------
*Wayne*

Custom 7 (Should this be in rare?)


-------------------------------------
*Carvin*

C727
DC747C


-------------------------------------
*Musicman*

Petrucci 7

-------------------------------------
Schecter

007 Black Jack
007 Elite
C7 Black Jack
C7 Hellraiser
Omen 7
Damien 7
Tempest 7
Revenger 7
A7
V-7
Jazz 7

-------------------------------------
BC Rich

Platinum Warlock 7
Warlock Platinum Pro 7
USA Warlock 7
Mockingbird 7
Virgin 7
Platinum Pro Beast 7
USA Beast 7

(Anymore available as 7s?)


-------------------------------------
Dean

Avalanche 7
Evo 7
Dean MLX7


-------------------------------------
*Jackson*

DR7
DR7T
DX7
KE7 Kelly
RR7
Cow-7

KV7 - Very Rare


-------------------------------------
*Brownsville*

URF777

-------------------------------------
Shine

SR370
SC572

-------------------------------------
*Squier/Fender*

Stagemaster 7
Fat Strat 7
HH
HSS


-------------------------------------
fernandes


-------------------------------------
*Agile*

Interceptor (they not count as rare?)


-------------------------------------
Mayones

Skawinski Regius-7
EXG-7



-------------------------------------
*Kramer*

S2027 (Without trem...)
S2027FR (...with)


-------------------------------------
*Aria*

Mac 57 (i think)


-------------------------------------
Benedetto

The Manhattan 7
The Benny 7
Bucky Pizzarelli 7


-------------------------------------
*Rare ones? i.e. LGM, Conklin...*

Gus - G1 Seven
Blackmachine - B7
Jim Soloways - Swan LN-7
LGM - Leviathan
Dillion Guitars - Unknown model, but only 20 made
Conklin - Sidewinders


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 6, 2005)

Schecter- 007 Black Jack, 007 Elite, C7 Black Jack, C7 Hellraiser, Omen 7, Damien 7 (All i can think of)
Washburn - WG587, WG587V
Carvin - DC727
MusicMan - Petrucci 7
Dean - Avalanche 7, Evo 7

Conklin - Sidewinders


----------



## Shannon (Nov 6, 2005)

Good idea. Perhaps this should be compiled on a spreadsheet of some sort. We could ad features and stuff.

See THIS page as an example.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh, i forgot:
ESP - SC607, SC607b, M307, MH207, H207, H107, V407


----------



## Laren (Nov 6, 2005)

Probably a good idea, but getting a little advanced, this is more of a list so i can copy and paste them into a good search to have a nice look at pictures, and where sells them.

All of that infomation would make a very large webpage. Maybe i'll make a database for showing infomation like that in my database design modules in uni.


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2005)

Great idea. 

Stuck.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2005)

the way the ESPs went is this:
VP-407
SC-607
SC-607B
M-107 - 22 frets, afaik the rest have 24
M-207
M-307
MH-307
MF-207
H-207
H-307
F-207


V=flying v series
VP=viper series


----------



## Skeksis (Nov 6, 2005)

Perhaps you could add links to the manufacturer's site, or even better, the actual site for each model.


----------



## Laren (Nov 6, 2005)

good plan batman, although it'll become a vB code nightmare. I'll try doing the manufacturers websites atleast.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2005)

Since ESP only has 3 at the moment that was easy, lol.

VP-407
SC-607
SC-607B


----------



## Chunkosaurus (Nov 6, 2005)

Didn't fernandes make a couple?


----------



## Laren (Nov 6, 2005)

gimme the model names and i'll add them to the list, atm i'll just add the manufacturer.


----------



## jski7 (Nov 6, 2005)

Forgot one - Ibanez RG8127 , newer version of the 8527  .
And the Universes ! I can't believe HateBreeder let that happen  !


----------



## Laren (Nov 6, 2005)

i'm not to hot on the Universe models, i know they're usually called UV777 then somthing, but i dunno the extra bits on the end. I used the list from the jemsite, and they wern't on there


----------



## Shannon (Nov 6, 2005)

Quick question:
Are you building a list of "all 7s ever made" or of "all CURRENT production model 7s"?


----------



## Laren (Nov 6, 2005)

...ever made i suppose, since ebay has a good supply 

Next job: Sort new from old

sombody wanna go through'em all and tell me which are new and which are old? i'll but an N or an O next to them accordingly.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 6, 2005)

You forgot the Washburn USA Sonic 7, and the USA Wayne Custom 7.


----------



## Drew (Nov 6, 2005)

*ahem*

RG7CST

UV's, as I recall, are: 

UV77MC
UV7PWH
UV7BK (two versions, all black and black/green)
UV777GR
UV777BK


----------



## nyck (Nov 6, 2005)

Jackson:
DR7
DR7T
DX7
KE7 Kelly

Brownsville:
URF777

Shine: http://www.saein.co.kr/index.php
SR370
SC572

Squier:
Stagemaster 7

Washburn:
WG587

BC Rich:
Warlock Platinum Pro 7


----------



## jski7 (Nov 6, 2005)

Drew said:


> *ahem*
> 
> RG7CST
> 
> ...



Yep , need to add the CST .
One more I just found : the RG7EX (which I pray comes to the 'States !) .


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 6, 2005)

Check www.ibanezregister.com to see pics of some of the rare ibby 7's.

Great idea Laren!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 6, 2005)

Also...

Jackson:
RR7
KV7


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2005)

you could add Jim Soloway's Swan LN7's to the "rare/custom" category.

http://www.jimsoloway.com/solowayguitars.htm

what if this page was made into a sort of Wiki, that each member could edit and contribute to?


----------



## NextInLine (Nov 7, 2005)

Jackson Cow-7


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2005)

Blackmachine B7


----------



## Laren (Nov 7, 2005)

I can't find the jackson 7s on their site... any idea where i can get a look at them?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2005)

They only make the COW-7 now.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 7, 2005)

Ibanez K7

Schecter A7

Brian Moore C557

Mayones Behemoth

UVA Scorpio

Agile Interceptor

Not a production model but... Iommi's SG 7


----------



## milnersXcoupe (Nov 7, 2005)

Squire: Stagemaster 7 / Fat Strat 7 / HH / HSS


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 7, 2005)

D-EJ915 said:


> Also...
> 
> Jackson:
> RR7
> KV7



I don't think the KV7 counts - it's a limited run for Ikebe. All the others were regular production models.

As of last count, there were about 30 USA Jackson 7 strings, all custom jobs. I guess that *could* go in the "rare" category, as well as the Jackson Stars limited runs for Ikebe, of which we know of the KV7, RR7, and SL7 (a la Noodles' guitar.)


----------



## Laren (Nov 7, 2005)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Ibanez K7
> 
> Schecter A7
> 
> ...



Not enough info on some of them for me to be sure of where to put them? Who are the manufacturers and which part is the model?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 7, 2005)

Ibanez K7 = http://www.ibanez.com/guitars/series.asp?s=k7&l=e

Schecter A7 = http://www.harmony-central.com/Guitar/Data4/Schecter/A_7_Plus_7_String-01.html

Brian Moore C557 = http://www.guitarasylum.com/productpages/brianmoore/7_ltd.htm

Mayones Behemoth = http://www.mayones.pl/katalog.html?nazwa=EXG-7 Custom / Behemoth&menu=2

UVA Scorpio = http://www.uvainstruments.com/scorpio.html#

Agile Interceptor = http://www.rondomusic.net/interceptor.html

Iommi's SG 7 = http://jaydeeguitars.com/html/DUgallery/pic.asp?iCat=25&iPic=54&offset=


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 7, 2005)

For BC Rich, you should add all USA custom shop models, and NJ Series Warlock 7. There also used to be an NJ Virgin 7, as far as I know.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 8, 2005)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Not a production model but... Iommi's SG 7


That is cool. Never seen that before. Pretty cool that Iommi is playing 7s. 

By the way, Laren, you only have one 7 listed for B.C Rich. What about the Mockingbird 7, Virgin 7, etc.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Nov 8, 2005)

sweet idea! I started something similar with a list in this thread a long time ago... but it killed the thread for some reason. anyway, there might be a guitar or two in there not on the list.... check it out.... http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=42789#post42789

i still think somebody should come up with a gigantic table - like the ones in the end of Jackson guitar catalogues, that spec out everything. 

column 1, the guitar maker & model
2 - neck profile
3 - scale
4 - woods
5 - pickup config
6 - bridge type
7 - neck joint
and so on and so on. base it off a custom quote sheet (like jacksons) for all the column options.

it would be huge - but cool. I'd give you $.50 for it.


----------



## nikt (Nov 8, 2005)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Mayones Behemoth = http://www.mayones.pl/katalog.html?nazwa=EXG-7 Custom / Behemoth&menu=2



WTF: this is not only behemoths seven string. this is mass production model it's called EXG-7 and there are many customs around here look at the custom guitars gallery on the official web site of mayones

also there is the great neck thru model of mayones Regius 7, signature model of the guy form ex- O.N.A. - Grzegorz Skawinski


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 8, 2005)

Its says custom/Behemoth. THat says to me "Made For Behemoth"


----------



## nikt (Nov 8, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Its says custom/Behemoth. THat says to me "Made For Behemoth"


it says "EXG-7 Custom / Behemoth" and the name of the model is EXG-7
yes it was made for nergal but there were also other customs like those:

http://www.mayones.pl/seria.html?seria=Modele serii EXG&menu=2

and the production model is:

http://www.mayones.pl/katalog.html?nazwa=Flame EXG-7&menu=0


and if we are making list of sevenstring I think that we should write EXG-7 not the custom behemoth cuz EXG-7 is mass production model and that was a custom .. also it's not Mayones but Flame!! the same diffrience like Epiphone and Gibson


put the Mayones Regius 7 in to the list :
http://www.mayones.pl/katalog.html?nazwa=Mayones%20Skawi%F1ski%20Regius-7&menu=0


PS: hatebreeder don't be mad at me like I was dick about behemoth this time I was more about the mistake about the model name


----------



## nikt (Nov 8, 2005)

Laren said:


> _RG With trems_
> 
> RG7260



????

never heard of it??some info??or it's only a mistake??


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 8, 2005)

Not that is a huge model...but Dean has a new one out this year, the Vendetta 1.7 seven. and didn't they used to have some sort of V shaped guitar series, MX or ML or something?


----------



## Laren (Nov 8, 2005)

How much does that Mayones guitar cost in $ or £? I dunno what currency it is in on the page :S


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 8, 2005)

nikt said:


> PS: hatebreeder don't be mad at me like I was dick about behemoth this time I was more about the mistake about the model name


I'm not. I'm just saying, it had the one made for Nergal.. so i would imagine that it was what it says it was. 
BTW, the "RG7260" was supposed to be 7620.


----------



## kovachian (Nov 9, 2005)

Here's another, Gus Guitars of England has a 7. They use a cedar core encased in a carbon fiber shell, solid bodies and hollow bodies alike.
G1 Seven

Their prices start around $5K so you better have some deeeeep pockets for these puppies.



Laren said:


> How much does that Mayones guitar cost in $ or £? I dunno what currency it is in on the page :S


4100 in Polish Zlotych = £1018 or $1195.


----------



## Nik (Nov 11, 2005)

Check this guitar out:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ARIA-MAC-57-7-S...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

So, um, add it to the list  Never heard of it before, but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## nyck (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh i completly forgot, there is a Music Yo 7 string Kramer. i'll post the model name next time one comes up on ebay.


----------



## nikt (Nov 11, 2005)

Laren said:


> How much does that Mayones guitar cost in $ or £? I dunno what currency it is in on the page :S



which one

if You mean the behemots EXG-7 it cost 4100zl so it;s like 1200$$$

1zl is 3,42$$$ or so.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 11, 2005)

nyck said:


> Oh i completly forgot, there is a Music Yo 7 string Kramer. i'll post the model name next time one comes up on ebay.



Non trem: S2027
With Trem: S2027FR

I use to have the non-trem model.


----------



## Laren (Nov 13, 2005)

about 8 more guys and we have 100!


----------



## Dormant (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally posted by *kovachian*
> _4100 in Polish Zlotych = £1018 or $1195._


Kovachian, 4100 Polish Zlotych is actually equivalent to £700 which by UK standards is pretty good. I think you must have looked at the EURO equivalent  (Sorry to nitpick I was just fairly certain that the GBP was a lot stronger than the the USD and there wasn't enough of a disparity between the 2 figures)


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry if these have been mentioned in the thread, but they're not on the front page yet.

Dean MLX7 (Fixed bridge Dimebag shape). My first 7 and the most neck heavy guitar I've ever played. Really crap pickups too.

B C Rich:
Platinum Warlock 7 (there's a Platinum and a Platinum Pro model)
USA Warlock 7
Platinum Pro Beast 7 (don't remember ever seeing a Platinum model)
USA Beast 7

Ibanez (all seen on Ibanez Register)
RG7621M
RG7820-LTD1 also in red
RG7821-LTD1

I think that puts us at 100 now!


----------



## nikt (Nov 16, 2005)

I've looked up on the whole list and this is missing!!!

Schecter Revenger 7 (A7 was the arch toped version of this guitar)
Schecter Tempest 7 (rare) not long ago there was 1 on ebay

Ibanez RG7CSD1 (trem) (XL scale)
Ibanez RG7CSD2 (fixed bridge) (XL scale)
Ibanez RG7CSD3 (trem) 
Ibanez RG7-1VV (trem)
Ibanez RG7-2VV (trem)

I also think You should make ESP and LTD section!!
ESP SC-7M (the new baritone carpenter model Japan custom shop)
http://espguitars.co.jp/artist/s_carpenter/index.html

ESP HSC-7 (the old black one with passive Duncans, Japan Custom shop)

also schecter guitars have signatures like elite, +, delux, so I think we should find out what was the diffrience 

put links to brands (www.mayones.com) 

regards


PS:RG7820-LTD1 (trem) and RG7821-LTD1 (fixed) are XL scale guitars


----------



## jim777 (Nov 16, 2005)

Benedetto makes 3 7's currently:

The Manhattan 7
The Benny 7
 Bucky Pizzarelli 7


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey! you forgot the Dillion 7-string! They are awesome guitars, but they are very rare to find (only 20 ever made)


----------



## Laren (Nov 18, 2005)

I've updated up to nikt's post, except the ps bit, wasn't to sure about that, i'll do you 2 other guys in the morning, that's well over 100 now, but i've only updated to around 99. Well done guys! We now have quite a selection. *ALOT* more than i thourght existed!


----------



## nikt (Nov 19, 2005)

Laren said:


> I've updated up to nikt's post, except the ps bit, wasn't to sure about that,



the Ibanez RG7680-LTD1 is a japan market version of RG1077XL it was been made in two colors red and breen/blue

http://www.ibanezregister.com/Gallery/RG/gal-rg7689ltd1.htm
http://www.ibanezregister.com/Gallery/RG/gal-7680ltd1.htm

read the decribe on the secound link. the owner is a guy form Gitare und bass magazine form germany so he must say a truth about hte scale

also check the link:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2032

as the only owner I know of the model RG681 LTD1. is registred of ss.org forum

and he says that this is XL scale


and what about this???

http://drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/Details.cfm?ProductTypeID=14&BrandID=3

put will you put it in the rare section??


----------



## nikt (Nov 20, 2005)

Peavey Predator 7 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Peavey-Predator...367459089QQcategoryZ33046QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Danalectro 7
http://cgi.ebay.com/DANELECTRO-MOD-...7367685447QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schecter V-7 model
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schecter-V-7-Di...7369835638QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Schecter Jazz 7 model 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schecter-Jazz-7...7369731934QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2005)

there are many companies that could go in the 'rare' category. a master list would be daunting!

for example: fernandez revolver pro 7, abyss (various models), samick, brian moore, gretch, switch, etc.

i have heard of (but not seen) a tom anderson guitar works seven string and a gibson flying v seven string.

i have heard that b.c. rich is no longer making the usa series, but they used to make anything you wanted.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2005)

We might be getting the ESP SC7M here in the US for next year 

Anyway, Edwards (japan) has 3 models:
E-CY-100D7 (Mirage body style)
E-7-90HR (Horizon body style w/stop-piece)
E-7-90JG (Toronado body style, floyd)


----------



## Wayniac (Dec 7, 2005)

A few more for the rare list-
Tom Anderson Pro-Am 7 (3 total?)
Tom Anderson Drop-top 7 (11 total??)

Brian Moore C-557 (total # unk)
Brain Moore C-907 (total # unk)

Greco 7 String (2 or 3 total)


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 7, 2005)

Wayniac said:


> A few more for the rare list-
> Tom Anderson Pro-Am 7 (3 total?)
> Tom Anderson Drop-top 7 (11 total??)
> 
> ...



Yeah, and how many of those have you owned? 

It would be cool if the SC ESP made it here, but I'll bet it's ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Wayniac (Dec 7, 2005)

All except the Anderson Drop-top !!  
Oh - one more for the list - Jackson Stars soloist
Still have a Moore C-907 with the piezos... love it !
Thinking of getting rid of the Anderson, Greco, and one Moore ...


----------



## Laren (Dec 12, 2005)

omg the thread exploded, i'll get on top of it when i have more free time :S


----------



## astrocreep (Dec 16, 2005)

Not great but hopefully it'll make a good enough neck donar for this poor lefty to try out a seven for the first time:

Tanglewood TJD700


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2005)

Vigier (French)
Shamray (Russian)
Matt Raines
Abyss
Carvin (727 & 747)
Dean
Yamaha
Molonator (Aussie) builds a 7 string electro-resonator guitar (my next purchase????)
Timtone
http://www.zacharyguitars.com/


----------



## Michael (Jan 13, 2006)

What year were the RG1077xl released and how much do they go for these days.


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Jan 13, 2006)

The 1077 was made '01-'02, as detailed here:

http://www.jemsite.com/ibanez/spec_ib7.htm

I'd say they go for about $800ish on average these days. I paid slightly more than that for mine.


----------



## Sandro67 (Jan 16, 2006)

Laren said:


> *Jackson*
> DR7
> DR7T
> DX7
> ...


Man, I would KILL for one of those. Does anyone know if Jackson mass produces any of these?


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 16, 2006)

Sandro67 said:


> Man, I would KILL for one of those. Does anyone know if Jackson mass produces any of these?



The COW 7 is currently in production. You can find the older RR7, DR7 & DR7T, and KE7 on eVilBay occasionally, and Ikebe in Japan has done limited runs of RR77 and KV7s as neckthrus. I believe they did a run of SL7s, too, one of which Noodles here owns, but I've never seen another one.

The USA Custom Shop ones pop up occasionally - VERY occasionally. (I've seen 4-5 of them for sale in five years.) There's only 30-40 USA Jackson 7 strings in existance, as of last count...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2006)

Theres quite a bit missing here.

1) There was an *ESP* version of the Stephen Carpenter 7string available many years ago. Not a baritone, not a LTD, a regular neck-thru, alder body w/ Duncans...similar to his current ESP 6-string sig but a 7.

2) Schecter A7 was mentioned, but not the A7+ (floyd, basswood) or A7 Elite (neck-thru, hardtail, mahogany). Also there was a C7 and a C7+ (+ was setneck with a flame top, mahogany body).

3) There was a 7-string made in just about every USA BC Rich model. I personally owned a USA Wave 7-string (the only one ever made I was told), as well as a USA Mockingbird, Beast, Assassin, etc. But i've seen Ignitors, Biches, Virgins (Virgin 7 was also available as a platinum series korean import), V's, Ironbirds, etc. So, just put down every single standard model theyve made and assume they had a 7-string. I've seen a few different teirs of USA BC Rich 7s. The lower end ones were neck-thru, with rosewood boards, one pickup only (Blaze Custom I think), low b enhancer preamp, and had matte finishes (my USA Beast7 was like this). Then there were I guess 'standard ones', which were neck-thru, ebony boards with diamond inlays, often the 4 tone holes, dual DiMarzios (Blaze Custom/Blaze), the low B enhancer preamp, and were either all maple or alder wings w/ a maple neck. Then there were 'Supreme' ones. These ones had gorgeous quilt tops, were entirely made of mahogany, neck-thru of course, dame DiMarzio pickups, no tone holes, still low b enhancer circuitry. My USA Assassin 7 was this way, and I saw a Mockingbird 7 in this configuration on DCGL before. Hope this helps.

4) The USA Washburn Sonic 7 was available in 2 different models. One had a birdseye maple board (hardtail), the other rosewood (floyd).

5) KxK made me a custom shop 7-string V (their first 7), but now make a few production models. KxKguitars.com for reference. 

That's all I can think of right now. Oh yeah...

6) There were USA and Import Brian Moore 7-strings (USA was the C-557 I believe). On the Cannibal Corpse DVD depicting the 'making of' their latest album, one of their guitars is shown playing a Brian Moore singlecut 7-string guitar. The Import was the i97 or i7 or something of the like. It was mahogany with a flame top, bolt-on, I believe it had Seymour Duncan pickups and maybe piezos too. I don't recall at the moment, I just remember they were a production model for a while.

7) There are/were also USA Schecter 7-strings. I owned a USA Schecter Sunset 7, which was similar to an ESP Horizon shape, archtop, all white with an ebony fretboard, two EMG 707 pickups, bolt-on, mahogany body, maple neck. Extremely nice guitars. I believe these were made for select dealers such as DrumCityGuitarLand or whoever.

Haha, I know way too much.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 26, 2006)

Awakened Sleeper said:


> The 1077 was made '01-'02, as detailed here:
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/ibanez/spec_ib7.htm
> 
> I'd say they go for about $800ish on average these days. I paid slightly more than that for mine.


A fellow Scot! 

They actually average at closer to $1000, I'm yet to see someone sell one for less.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 26, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> 1) There was an *ESP* version of the Stephen Carpenter 7string available many years ago. Not a baritone, not a LTD, a regular neck-thru, alder body w/ Duncans...similar to his current ESP 6-string sig but a 7.


^^ The ESP Stephen Carpenter

The new ESP one for US is named the *B-7*.


----------



## xtremeparanoia (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a Raven RX700. it is not on the website, but I swear I own it. can provide pictures.


----------



## vhaanlen (Feb 5, 2006)

schecter diamond series c-7 
mahogany body 
flody rose 


great guitar but i got it used.. dam it was messed up looks lik nothings wrong with it but got tricked cuz i bought it online

ebay number 7365496761 so u guys can look


----------



## Mat JB (Feb 9, 2006)

What about Joe Satriani's custom JS 7s


----------



## metalrod (Feb 16, 2006)

what about bostjan's bc rich 7 string he sleeps with that damn thing and won't ever stop talking about it. i think he's gonna get it surgically attached to his body like an extra limb or something. Actually I think he might just replace his arm or torso with his 7 string, wierd.......


----------



## dead_zink (Feb 20, 2006)

BC Rich P7 series
I own a Warlock P7... and i've seen a Mockingbird and Virgin P7


----------



## kovachian (Feb 21, 2006)

Legra PG702





Feline DB7





Wendler Electrocoustic EuDaly





Koll Bridegtown 7 & Rose City 7







Steve Hicks





Fatdawg.com (yes I know they're not the manufacturer, just found a LP 7 for sale)





Timtone T4S-7





Emerald Guitars (I think Jim Soloway is selling one of these?)





Jesse Blue O'Neal





Pensa Guitars





Ormsby GG7





Hancock 7-string Natural


----------



## kovachian (Feb 22, 2006)

*edit*


----------



## kovachian (Feb 22, 2006)

Heatley Modern





Devoe Archtop







Matt Raines


----------



## kovachian (Feb 24, 2006)

Eric Christman custom





Buscarino Guitars Virtuoso







Larry Stamm





Baker Guitars





Victor Baker


----------



## rogue (Mar 25, 2006)

just an update, i know for sure that nj series 7 string BC rich's are available but theyre quite rare, built to order, they may also be discontinued once the new line is announced


----------



## kovachian (Apr 5, 2006)

Ken Bebensee Guitars














(Damn this guy is *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$*)


----------



## skyclad (Apr 19, 2006)

Found in Germany - Framus Camarillo Custom 7







Framus Streetwalker BK 7





Expensive ones.


----------



## skyclad (Apr 25, 2006)

Dellinger7 from Caparison Guitars, Japan - http://www.kyowashokai.co.jp/caparison-eng/e-06product/e06dellinger7.html




Oiled Mahogany 

Dellinger7 Oiled Mahogany, Midnight Blue (with Hard Case)
Specifications

Neck Joint: Bolt on Neck

HEAD
Head Stock: Davil's Tail7 with Dellinger Logo Inlay
Head Angle: 15 degrees
Machine Heads: Gotoh SG381-07 H.A.P
NECK
Neck Material: Hard Maple
Neck Grip: Caparison
Fingerboard Material: Rosewood
Neck Scale: 648mm (25 1/2 inch.)
Nut Width: 49mm
No. of Frets: 24 Frets
Frets: Jumbo
Nut: Floyd Rose
Position Inlay: Clock
BODY
Body Shape: Dellinger7
Body Material: Mahogany
Bridge: Floyd Rose FRTSS200 
ELECTRONICS 
PICKUP
Neck Position: Caparison PH7-n New
Bridge Position: Caparison PH7-b New 
Controls: Master Volume(CTS) ,5 Way Lever Switch
Master Tone with Bridge and Neck Pickup Coil Split Switch
FINISH
Head Top:Mat Black
Neck Finish: Oil Finish 
Body Finish: Oiled Mahogany (Oiled Finish), Midnight Blue (FD Finish)
Hardware Color: Floyd Rose-Black, Gotoh-Cosmo Black 
OTHERS
Strings: Dean Markley Nickelsteel 2502C Light
(.009-.042+.054)
Tuning: Regular+Dropped B
Accessories: Hard Case(CAG-1), Adjustable Wrench

Ormsby SS7-R (Australia)






Seven string bolt-on style SuperStrat with "R" upgrade.

25" scale Flame Maple neck, with Macassar Ebony fretboard (thicker than normal), Jumbo nickel silver fretwire. Brazilian Mahogany single piece body, with flame tasmanian blackwood veneer (matching headstock and truss rod cover). Short body for less weight.

Nitrocellulose lacquer on body (gloss) and neck (satin). Standard "smooth ride" neck feel, as is standard on all Ormsby's.

Dual action truss rod, and individual neck ferrules and bolts. Neck joint is more unobtrusive than an Ibanez "All Access Neck Joint" (AANJ). 

Gold Gotoh Tuners, and gold Floyd Rose (Original model). JB-4-7 Seymour Duncan, solid mounted direct to body. Single 500k volume control, stereo barrel jack (gold).


----------



## skyclad (Apr 30, 2006)

Framus PANTHERA STUDIO CUSTOM 7 STRING





Framus DIABLO CUSTOM 7 STRING


----------



## skyclad (Apr 30, 2006)

Guerilla Seven 






Mahogany body 
Bolt-on Maple neck 
Carved/raised top, double cutaway 
Black hardware 
Red Dimarzio Blaze pickup 
Dark Brown/Green/Black see-thru finish


----------



## Mark. A (May 1, 2006)

Monterey....not rare at all, still on sale.

Australian brand, basically an RG


----------



## skyclad (May 1, 2006)

Ormsby SS7-R is from Australia too. And it is just awesome.

Esp SC-7M






BODY : Mahogany
NECK : Hard Maple 3P 
FINGERBOARD : Ebony , 24frets 
SCALE : 27 inch (686mm) 
NUT (width) : Carbon (47mm) 
TUNER : Sperzel® Trim-Lock 
JOINT : Neck-thru-body 
BRIDGE : Tune-matic / Sting-thru-body 
PICKUPS : (Middle) EMG 707
(Rear) EMG 707 
CONTROLS : Master Volume, Master Tone
3 Way Lever PU Selector 
COLOR : Natural 
PRICE : 404,250yen (Include TAX)


----------



## Kingcrimson (May 2, 2006)

Laren said:


> The Uber l33t 7 string list
> First post is updated often, as time progresses expect me to slow down a little, just gimme a nudge and send me a message and i'll try to catch up.
> 
> List contains Manufacturers and links to their sites (click on their names), aswell as some links to pages for specific guitars.
> ...



I can't beleive you don't have the *"Vigier EXCALIBUR Supra 7*" in the list.


----------



## skyclad (May 2, 2006)

ESP M-Seven


----------



## skyclad (May 3, 2006)

STEVENS LJ 7String 






Prototype, quilt maple top, old Korina body and neck, Brazilian board w/ cutom inlay, custom 7 string tremelo, 1 humbucker and 2 single coil pickups, made by Mike Stevens former head of the Fender Custom Shop, ordered today it would be $12,000, near mint, white hsc, current price 4500$

http://www.gbase.com/Stores/Gear/GearDetails.aspx?Item=785501


----------



## bostjan (May 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful guitar with some serious eyesores on it (chicken-head knob? slanted pickups with weird ring mounts?)

But still, very nice overall!

Are my eyes tricking me, or are the scratchplate and control cover molded together?


----------



## skyclad (May 5, 2006)

tom Anderson Guitars - Drop Top 7














> After numerous requests by Anderson lovers politely asking for a 7-String Guitar, Tom Anderson presents the Drop Top 7. Now there is a 7-String that plays like butter.
> 
> It is a solid body guitar with a beautiful maple top. The tone is unbelievably rich and gorgeous and can be tailored with your choice of Alder, Basswood or Mahogany backing a stunning maple top. The neck is 1.9 inches at the nut, which keeps the standard 1 5/8th 6-string spacing for a familiar and comfortable playing feel. The neck back shape is sleek and with Anderson&#8217;s perfect frets it could very well be the easiest playing 7-String in the world. All Drop Top neck wood options are available with the "7s" as well.
> 
> Since we make all our own pickups it means that there is a full array of 7-String pickups to choose from so you can have yours sounding just like you want it.


----------



## noodles (May 5, 2006)

About fucking time, Anderson...


----------



## skyclad (May 5, 2006)

Here, in big list?

WD 7 String 






The Damien 7 - www.edromanguitars.com








> This 7 string guitar/weapon emanated from the mind of Damien Esmond. It is a 24 fret neck through body instrument constructed entirely of premium Australian Silky Oak (Lacewood). There are custom made Abalone inverted crosses and a premium Gaboon Ebony neck. The electronics include a Dimarzio Blaze 7 Pickup and a custom made stutter switch.
> 
> The custom designed stand/blade is for setting the guitar down on stage and for an assortment of other piercing possibilities.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 5, 2006)

> -------------------------------------
> ESP
> 
> VP-407
> ...


Well, to correct this, only the 2 custom shop ones are "ESP" on that list and LTD isn't it's own brand it's ESP's cheap brand = ESP LTD MH-307, etc. Nobody calls them LTDs though, we all group them as ESPs.

The corrections are:
ESP LTD: 
VP-407
SC-607
SC-607B
M-107 - 22 frets, afaik the rest have 24
M-207
M-307
MH-307
MF-207
H-207
H-307
F-207

ESP: 
SC-7 picture (original model, black with perloid binding having SD pickups in bridge and middle, ESP single coil in the neck, chrome hardware and no inlays, regular headstock)
SC-7M picture (japanese model of the B-7, mahogany body and EMG 707s, no inlays and black binding on the neck and headstock, black hardware)
B-7 picture (US model of the SC-7M, alder body and EMG 81-7s, no inlays with white binding on the neck and headstock, chrome hardware)



skyclad said:


> ESP M-Seven


M-Seven
Horizon-7 FR - you have to scroll down the page.
UT-SL7 Ultratone
M-II SL7 + M-II SL7 Export
VP-SL7 Viper
VP-230 SL7 Viper Baritone + Viper Baritone 7 Export
Lim Sang-Mook Signature "Forest-7FR" Baritone Export - I dunno if this actually a sig model but it's on the oversea model page and kicks ass.
F-STD 7 "Sanskrit" Export


----------



## skyclad (May 6, 2006)

Is there an original Floyd on M-Seven and Horizon?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 6, 2006)

skyclad said:


> Is there an original Floyd on M-Seven and Horizon?


afaik ESP guitars only use OFRs but LTDs have OFRs and Licensed. Note that the Horizon-7 FR is not a current production model, I was simply listing all that were made and they have on the site.

Also the Fernandes Revolver 7 Baritone Limited is a 2006 model

As for which ones are current...the *ed ones are.

*M-Seven
Horizon-7 FR - you have to scroll down the page.
UT-SL7 Ultratone
M-II SL7 + M-II SL7 Export
VP-SL7 Viper
*VP-230 SL7 Viper Baritone + Viper Baritone 7 Export
*Lim Sang-Mook Signature "Forest-7FR" Baritone Export - I dunno if this actually a sig model but it's on the oversea model page and kicks ass.
*F-STD 7 "Sanskrit" Export

There's also the Edwards E-CY-100D7


----------



## skyclad (May 6, 2006)

ESP Ree (Rapes)





ESP Mitsu (Wheel Of doom)


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 6, 2006)

skyclad said:


> ESP Ree (Rapes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are custom-ordered guitars, not production models or artist signature models.


----------



## skyclad (May 6, 2006)

ESP GrassRoots G-7-53HR 







G-7-56MR






Is there any models in ESP production line with neck-thru and Floyd Rose (exept by F-series) available at the moment?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 6, 2006)

No there aren't.

Just for your info, those 2 Edwards guitars are also discontinuted and not in production anymore.


----------



## skyclad (May 6, 2006)

STHAC Guitars - Virtuos 24 Custom Shop 7 Strings






ESP Edwards E-CY-100D7


----------



## skyclad (May 7, 2006)

pentagone 7st






http://www.atlansia.jp/PENTA.G.FLAP7.HTML


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 8, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> SC-7M picture (japanese model of the B-7, mahogany body and EMG 707s, no inlays and black binding on the neck and headstock, black hardware)
> B-7 picture (US model of the SC-7M, alder body and EMG 81-7s, no inlays with white binding on the neck and headstock, chrome hardware)


 
We get both of those over here  



D-EJ915 said:


> Horizon-7 FR - you have to scroll down the page.


 
That's nice. I like the way it comes with a D-Tuna.


----------



## skyclad (May 9, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> The corrections are...



Missing ESP SEC-7FR - http://www.espguitars.co.jp/original/sec/index_end.html#sec7fr


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

^ That headstock is like a combination of the worst aspects of both Schecter and ESP headstocks.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ That headstock is like a combination of the worst aspects of both Schecter and ESP headstocks.


 
+1


----------



## skyclad (May 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ That headstock is like a combination of the worst aspects of both Schecter and ESP headstocks.


IMHO, better Strat one than ugly Horizon headstock, for example...

Teaza 7-string http://www.aslindane.com/Guitar_HTML/Teaza_7.htm

Guerilla guitars (Canada) http://www.guerillaguitars.com/

MD-883-7 (mahogany)





Other models - m-805-7 (sapele body with binding), RF-908-7 (solid alder archtop). 

p.s. what do ya all think of 'em? Is quality of GG wormanship/ wood selection is satisfactory?


----------



## skyclad (May 14, 2006)

Shamray guitars http://shamray.ru/?lang=en

Custom 7






7-string (Music man-like one?)






7-string Ibanez-like slim (african mahogany body)


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2006)

I kinda like the Shamray.


----------



## skyclad (May 15, 2006)

It not all of his guitars. That's only 3 images i found in Internet.


----------



## skyclad (May 23, 2006)

Foster 7-string


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

Oooo, 7-string Tele.


----------



## skyclad (May 24, 2006)

Have no idea what is it - riverside guitars


----------



## skyclad (Jun 2, 2006)

Gary Mortoro 7-string (Benedetto???) http://www.walkin.co.jp/guitars/123303.htm






Kramer EVH 5150 7strings Modified by GMW http://www.digimart.net/gk_detail.do?instrument_id=DS00167530


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 2, 2006)

^ wow, that is horrid.


----------



## Jerich (Jun 5, 2006)

i never thought to add it but here!!!

LAG stephan Forte' Model "The Beast"


----------



## skyclad (Jun 5, 2006)

This photo of the above mentioned LAG model is better -


----------



## nikt (Jun 9, 2006)

Mayones realesed new version of model Se. new is also a name of this series guitars

Mayones Setius GTM-7






here's some spec:
http://www.mayones.com/eng/katalog.html?nazwa=Setius GTM-7&menu=0

should cost aprox. 900 $$$ in Poland


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 10, 2006)

Bo-el mc-7


----------



## skyclad (Jun 16, 2006)

Eastman Uptown Archtop Guitars - 
Uptown AR810CE 7 







Scale & Nut Width : 25" & 2-1/8"

Sadowsky Guitars Sadowsky JL 7String


----------



## skyclad (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.hembryguitars.com/guitars.htm

HEMBRY 7 STRING Iceman Destroyer Hybrid








> The style of this guitar is based on the Ibanez Iceman and Desroyer (hence the name De-Icer). I literally layed the image of both guitars atop one another and split the difference between the body lines.
> 
> The body's sides and back are the new high gloss black textured finish. The headstock and body chamfer are a chameleon, flip/flop purple to green paint and the front of the body features our new Extreme Texture finish. It resembles something repilian or alien like. No two are alike.
> 
> The electronics feature a push/pull coil tap giving this beast a sweet voice too.


----------



## skyclad (Jun 28, 2006)

KG-7TH HELL (Killer Guitars co.,ltd www.killer.jp)



> Price 489,300 Yen (466,000 w/o taxes)
> Body ASH
> Neck Maple
> Fingerboard Ebony
> ...


----------



## Naren (Jun 28, 2006)

skyclad said:


> Price 489,300 Yen (466,000 w taxes)



I think you mean 466,000 yen before taxes (489,300 yen after taxes). I don't know of any guitar where the price goes down after taxes.


----------



## skyclad (Jun 28, 2006)

done it.


----------



## skyclad (Jun 29, 2006)

INVASION ST507F/JB 

Construction: Bolt-on
Body: Alder
Neck: Maple
Fingerboard: Rosewood 
Radius: 400mm
Frets & scale: 22F, 25-1/2' (648mm)
Machine Head: Die-Cast
Tremolo: 7st Floyd Rose 
Hardware: Black
Pickups: 7st 2H
Controls: 1V + 1T + 3 W

http://invmusicgroup.com/eng/catalog/&id=45143






___________________________________________________

Buscarino Jazzcaster 7 string Tele style


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 29, 2006)

skyclad said:


> INVASION ST507F/JB
> 
> Construction: Bolt-on
> Body: Alder
> ...



OMG you found Drew's next guitar! Wait, shit, it's not puke green.......


----------



## skyclad (Jul 4, 2006)

Bo~el guitars, MC-7 http://www.huubboel.nl/boel/coenen/0281.htm

Gitaar model: Bo~el MC-7 
Body: 2 parts ash carved top 
Neck: Hardrock maple set neck 
Fingerboard: Rosewood. Jumbo Frets 
Pickups: 2 Bo~el HB-SD/7 Humbuckers 
Controls: Volume pot, tone pot with phase switch 
Pickup Switching: 5-way switch and mini switch for coil split 
Bridge: 7 string "pro edge" with push-in arm. 
Hardware: Floyd Rose tremolo 
Special: Tree of life inlay in fingerboard. 7 string guitar build in cooperation with Marcel Coenen. 
Scalelength: 647.7 mm 
Prize: &#8364; 1299,- incl. Hard Case 












MC-7 Natural, Fuchsia Red, Trans. Black


----------



## H3LL5P4WN (Jul 8, 2006)

Not to be a douche, but ESP names the Viper series, "Viper xxx", not VP (with the exception being the VB-400, the Viper Barritone).

And Music123 now has an Epiphone Goth Les Paul Studio 7:


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 10, 2006)

Clinesmith Instruments 
http://www.clinesmithinstruments.com/clinesmith/7string_detail1.jpg

http://www.clinesmithinstruments.com/clinesmith/models.html


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2006)

H3LL5P4WN said:


> Not to be a douche, but ESP names the Viper series, "Viper xxx", not VP (with the exception being the VB-400, the Viper Barritone).
> 
> And Music123 now has an Epiphone Goth Les Paul Studio 7:


They may be called that but the ESP Japan site has their model numbers listed as so.

Also there's the 

ESP CVP=V -777-
ESP Anchang Star 7th Heaven
ESP Ganesa VII


----------



## sic666 (Jul 16, 2006)

where'd you find all those schecters?? they're not on the schecter site...
and is there a schecter C-7 FR??? (i just found out about the a-7 w/ an FR)


----------



## skyclad (Jul 20, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP Ganesa VII



what the hell is it? I can't find one in Internet!!!

Big list of ESP 7-string models:



> ESP LTD:
> VP-407
> SC-607
> SC-607B
> ...




Is it correct now?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2006)

Schecter Japan "American Series" AR-07 Product Page

MODEL: AR
BODY : Alder
NECK : Maple
FINGER BOARD : Rosewood
FRETS : 24Frets
JOINT : Bolt-on
PICK UPS : Original TWIN BLADE P.U.
BRIDGE : Tune-matic / 7 Strings
CONTROL : 1 Volume , 1 Tone , T.H Switch
PRICE : 131,250yen(Include Tax)
125,000 yen Without Tax)
*With Gig Case

Color: 3-Colour Sunburst, Black, Red







Schecter Japan Shinichi Kobayashi Signature model AC-S7/SIG Product Page

MODEL: AC-S7/SIG
BODY : Alders
NECK : Maple
FINGER BOARD : Honduras Rosewood
FRETS : Jim Dunlop #6105 / 24Frets
JOINT : Angle 4 Bolt
PICK UPS : Seymour Duncan SH-1-7st , SH-14-7st
BRIDGE : Original Floyd Rose
CONTROL : 1 Volume , 1 Toggle Switch
FINISH : MTBK
PRICE : 336,000yen(Include Tax)
320,000 yen Without Tax)
*With Gig Case


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 20, 2006)

Ever notice how the current Japaneese rock stars look like more refined versions of rock stars from the 80's and early 90's here? I need to move over there...and learn Japaneese...and shrink about a foot...and learn to eat raw fish (yuk) among other things.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2006)

skyclad said:


> what the hell is it? I can't find one in Internet!!!
> 
> Big list of ESP 7-string models:
> 
> ...


Anchang Star 7th Heaven
CVP=V -777-
Ganesa VII

The list seems to be fine now.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Ever notice how the current Japaneese rock stars look like more refined versions of rock stars from the 80's and early 90's here? I need to move over there...and learn Japaneese...and shrink about a foot...and learn to eat raw fish (yuk) among other things.



Would that explain why Firehouse is still big over there?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 20, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Would that explain why Firehouse is still big over there?



You're joking...were they big over here? 

sing to chorus of Love of a lifetime (I finally found some people who love me.....people who don't care how bad I am)


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Jul 21, 2006)

Fibenare Classic _(7-string version)_


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 21, 2006)

sevenstrings7 said:


> Fibenare Classic _(7-string version)_
> 
> http://fibenare-guitars.com/images/termekek/fotoalbum/e2_classic_b1.jpg
> 
> http://fibenare-guitars.com/images/termekek/fotoalbum/e2_classic_b3.jpg


 
If only EMG whould make their 7 string pickups like that, and produce a 7 string version of the SA singlecoil. If they did I could see an explosion of 7 string sales for them as all the people who wanted to try EMG's but didn't want to route their instruments bought them. Not to mention all the people who'd buy the SA7 to replace their Blaze singles.


----------



## Naren (Jul 21, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Ever notice how the current Japaneese rock stars look like more refined versions of rock stars from the 80's and early 90's here? I need to move over there...and learn Japaneese...and shrink about a foot...and learn to eat raw fish (yuk) among other things.



Who exactly are you thinking of, by the way? I can't think of many current popular Japanese rock stars that fit those definitions...

Well, a lot of the metal rock stars look like that. Most standard Japanese rock stars don't look anything like that. I'd say there are just as many rock stars in the US and UK that look like rock stars from the 80s and early 90s as there are here (in Japan). (I have no idea what band that Kobayashi guy is from, anyway. I wonder how he got a signature guitar, because I doubt it's a super popular band. Eh, you never know).

Sushi is probably my favorite food on the planet, but I've met Japanese people who don't like seafood. And I'm sure there are Japanese who are allergic to seafood. So, no worries there. Of course, the fact that your assumption is off base probably ruins your plans. Vacationing here sounds like a cool idea though. Rushing into moving here might be a little too rash.  ha ha. 

And, no, Firehouse is not big over here. The average Japanese has never even heard of them.  I think rg7420user was just throwing out a little random joke there.


----------



## skyclad (Jul 21, 2006)

sevenstrings7 said:


> Fibenare Classic _(7-string version)_





looks good, no price indicated...










Set-neck, why not a neck-thru...


----------



## shredfreak (Jul 21, 2006)

Would like to know the price for that scalloped one though, Just love scalloped necks on 7's


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2006)

Naren said:


> And, no, Firehouse is not big over here. The average Japanese has never even heard of them.  I think rg7420user was just throwing out a little random joke there.



Yep, I was and it bombed miserably. 

"There oughta be a law!" I was an old Firehouse fan back in the day.


----------



## skyclad (Aug 5, 2006)

skyclad said:


> Shamray guitars http://shamray.ru/?lang=en
> Custom 7
> 
> 
> ...




CS 1980 - Shamray Custom Shop "The Seven Deadly Strings" for Goran Rapajic (Sweden) /darker one/ http://www.musicforums.ru/sh_int/vi...hamraygallery&key=1130707645&pattern=7-string











CS 0727 - Shamray Custom Shop &#8216;KAMINSKY CUSTOM &#8221; for Alex Kaminsky (PA, USA) (http://www.musicforums.ru/sh_int/vi...hamraygallery&key=1121294269&pattern=7-string)
Detailed specification of Guitar: CS-0727 &#8216;KAMINSKY CUSTOM&#8221; for Alex Kaminsky
25.5 inch scale length, 7-string, 27-fret design based on the ESP M with a Custom reverse headstock
cutaway by the lower horn to be extended for easier access, standard forearm cut and the tummy cut
Basic Design of Guitar: Body with variable thickness, bolt-on neck
Material for neck: Maple ( with clear lacquer)
Neck features: Standard (&#8220;thin-U&#8221; profile)
Material for fretboard: Maple, 16 inch radius
Frets: Sintoms "6000" (Super Jumbo)
Nut: Locking (Schaller) 7-string (black)
Fret markers: No fret markers
Fretboard binding: unbound fretboard
Truss rod cover: triangular plastic
Side markers: plastic dots
Logo: Pearl &#8220;AK&#8221; logo (custom-supplied artwork)
(shamray custom shop logo & serial number on back of headstock)
Body wood: Linden (basswood)
Top wood: PLAIN MAPLE 6mm thickness
Body binding: NO BODY BINDING
Output jack mounting: directly on body, top or side
Finish: Pearl BLUE
Headstock Overlay: MATCHING BODY COLOR
Tone Chambers: no tone chambers (solidbody)
Strings: 10-13-17-26-36-46-56
Machine heads: Gotoh 7 in line (black)
String-tree: Barre (cross-beam to all 7 strings, black)
Neck attachment: Individual bushings (black)
Bridge/Tremelo: 7-string Schaller Floyd Rose (black)
Tremelo rear cover: Single-layer black
Strap buttons: standard (set of 2, black)
Pickguard: No plastic pickguard
Chrome panel: No chrome panel
Jack plate: No jack plate
Body shielding: 100% Shielded
Neck pickup: Dimarzio Blaze Neck
Middle pickup: No middle pickup
Bridge pickup: Dimarzio Evolution - 7
Pickup bezels: no bezels - pickups direct mounted
Toggle switch: 3-way toggle (gibson-style, black tip)
Output jack: Switchcraft mono jack
Potentiometers: Partsland (large) 1 pc
Pull-pots: no pull-pots
Knobs: Black Metallic, 1 pc (master volume)
Tone Capacitors: No Tone Caps
Case: Molded flight case
Special: * recessed trem if possible (for extra pull-up)
Last 7 Frets scalloped






CS-xxxx - Custom 7-string guitar for Oleg Izotov. http://www.musicforums.ru/sh_int/view.php?bn=musicforums_shamraygallery&key=1115427600&replies=33



CS-1605 - Shamray Custom Shop "NEUSSER CUSTOM" for Maximilian Neusser (Austria) http://www.musicforums.ru/sh_int/vi...hamraygallery&key=1149328270&pattern=7-string

CUSTOM NECK-THRU SEVEN STRING 
Construction Method: Neck-thru, any solid body w/o added top 
Material for neck: Maple + mahogany 
Neck features: Laminated 5 pieces, WIZARD SHAPE neck profile but 20mm @1st & 22mm @12th 
Material for fretboard: Ebony - 430 mm radius &#8211; 48mm wide @ nut, 68mm wide @last fret 
Frets: Sintoms "6100" (medium tall, AKA "Jumbo") 
Nut: 7-string Locking nut - 48mm (Chrome) 
Fret markers: MOP 'mini side block&#8221; inlays at 3,5,7,9,12,15,17,19,21,24 
Fretboard binding: unbound fretboard 
Truss rod cover: triangular plastic 
Side markers: white plastic dots 
Logo: Standard (silk screen printing) 
Body wood: Mahogany (medium weight) 
Top wood: No top 
Body binding: no body binding 
Finish: SATIN Natural (clear lacquer, satin finish) 
Headstock Overlay: Mahogany laminate &#8211; matching body color 
Tone Chambers: no tone chambers (solidbody) 
Scale Length: 25.50 inches 
Strings: Ernie Ball 7-string Regular Slinky 
Machine heads: Gotoh (chrome) 
String-tree: No string trees 
Bridge: TREM: 7-string Floyd Rose - (Chrome) (original Floyd Rose brand, made in the Schaller factory) 
Strap buttons: standard (set of 2) - (Chrome) 
Pickguard: No pickguard 
Bridge pickup: DiMarzio evolution 7 
Pickup Bezels: NO BEZEL (pickup direct mounted) 
Output jack: Switchcraft chrome barrel mono jack 
Potentiometers: Partsland (mini) 500K 2 pcs 
Knobs: Metallic, 2 pcs - (Chrome) 
Tone Capacitors: .022 metal foil, one piece 
Case: Custom-made lightweight case (black interior)


----------



## skyclad (Aug 8, 2006)

ESP HRZ-560-7/GREEN (Japanese)






for sale at the moment - http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/u_box/ub...&[email protected]&tid=list3 &#65509;239,801-
(&#31246;&#25244;&#65509;228,381)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 8, 2006)

^that's pretty cool, it's a string-through Horizon 3.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 8, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> ^that's pretty cool, it's a string-through Horizon 3.


 
+1. Wouldn't mind that myself.


----------



## skyclad (Aug 13, 2006)

Vigier EXCALIBUR 7 String Supra

http://www.vigierguitars.com/gcatalog/GFCVE7.HTM


----------



## skyclad (Aug 17, 2006)

Sargent Custom 7-String (USA)






Features: 21 Dunlop 6140 frets, Black Bound Rosewood Fingerboard with Mother of Pearl Offset Side Dots, Graphtec Nut, Planet Waves Trimlock Auto Tuners, Hot Shot 2 Way Truss Rod, Honduras Mahogany Neck with Flame Maple Accents, Basswood Body with Natural Bound Maple Top, Seymour Duncan Pick Ups, 5 Way Switch, Custom Fixed 7 String Bridge, Tourtise Shell Pickguard, Switchcraft Locking Output Jack.

reasonable price... http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-Custom-Sarg...17QQihZ014QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## noodles (Aug 17, 2006)

21 frets


----------



## skyclad (Aug 18, 2006)

Another 7-string Tele, though...


----------



## skyclad (Aug 21, 2006)

Michael STEVENS LJ 7-string 









http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-STEVENS...67QQihZ015QQcategoryZ2384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



> Michael Stevens is world reknowned for his expertise in making guitars. He is the former heads of both Fender & Gibson's custom shops. This very guitar is featured on his website www.stevensguitars.com This was made for a recording artis (you can hear clips of this actual guitar). It is chambered mahogany, offset "V" neck, Custom LUNDGREN PICKUPS, MANN BRIDGE!, Brazilian Board, Sperzel Tuners, Body and neck binding, Limed green finish on back with sick quilt top. It is light, resonant, and unreal! You can split the coils on each pickup individually. The offset "V" allows even 6 string players to play it like a 6 string easily and reach down low when you need to.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 21, 2006)

^^^ERECTION!


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 21, 2006)

skyclad said:


> looks good, no price indicated...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

that is fucking gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 21, 2006)

skyclad said:


>


 
That is ugly. I looks like he was trying to do a Les Paul shape, but slipped with the router.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 23, 2006)

youre right...


----------



## skyclad (Aug 23, 2006)

GUILD BENEDETTO BENNY 7 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUILD-BENEDETTO...ryZ41436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

price: US $3,500.00 , MSRP 7000$







chambered mahogany body w/ carved Sitka spruce top 
mahogany neck with select ebony fingerboard 
25 inch scale 
22 frets 
2 1/4" wide neck at ebony nut 
two Benedetto B-7 pickups with volume and tone controls 
gold plated Badass bridge 
Schaller M-6 tuners with solid ebony buttons 
nitrocellulose lacquer finish


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2006)

gay tailpiece but that's a sweet lookin guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 2, 2006)

Dean Evo "DN76" (doubleneck 7/6, lol, dunno if that's the real model.


----------



## skyclad (Sep 5, 2006)

That IS a doubleneck -

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DOUBLE-NECK...oryZ2384QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
















> FIRST NECK IS A 5 STRING BASS.
> BASS HAS 24 FRETS WITH ROSE WOOD FRET BOARD.
> MOTHER OF PEARL INLAY EMBEDDED IN FRET BOARD.
> TENNESSEE BRAND CHROME TUNING PEGS, HOLD A GREAT TUNE.
> ...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 6, 2006)

ESP Stephen Carpenter Tele Baritone 7


----------



## skyclad (Sep 7, 2006)

Any links to specs?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP Stephen Carpenter Tele Baritone 7


 
Very nice.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 7, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Not a production model but... Iommi's SG 7



It's made by Jaydee Guitars.

http://www.jaydeeguitars.com/html/sg-tony-iommi.asp


----------



## noodles (Sep 7, 2006)

Iommi has a seven? He needs to record some stuff with that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 7, 2006)

skyclad said:


> Any links to specs?


nope he just got it, probably the same as his sig model though.


----------



## noodles (Sep 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP Stephen Carpenter Tele Baritone 7



Want. Need.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here's the thread http://p222.ezboard.com/fespguitarsmessageboardfrm19.showMessage?topicID=223.topic

apparently he's getting some 7-string Vs too \m/ FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 7, 2006)

Must...have...tele


----------



## skyclad (Sep 8, 2006)

Big list of ESP 7-string models:



> ESP LTD:
> VP-407
> SC-607
> SC-607B
> ...


----------



## skinhead (Sep 23, 2006)

exelente post man! where are dinos lacs?


----------



## skyclad (Sep 24, 2006)

Add one.


----------



## nikt (Sep 25, 2006)

ok I've found some ESP for sell and this model isn't listed here yet


check it





LINK


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 25, 2006)

That's a custom, not a standard model and it's been for sale for ages now, lol.


----------



## Laren (Sep 25, 2006)

sombody needs to take over this list, i don't have the time or patience. My forum whoring is in the past now.


----------



## kovachian (Sep 25, 2006)

Black Machine B7 









Manne Guitars Ventura




Japanese chicks make the coolest guitars EVER, and I have officially found the builder of my dream custom (well them and Driskill!). 

Jersey Girl 
Gauche Katylo






Turkey prototype


----------



## skyclad (Sep 27, 2006)

> ok I've found some ESP for sell and this model isn't listed here yet



Really think so? You should check some pages here. This guitar is in the big ESP list (with photo posted here too) - HRZ-560-7


----------



## playstopause (Oct 19, 2006)

Very, _very_ sick 7-strings @


http://www.lootnick.com/

I don't think *Lootnick* 7's are in this list.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 1, 2006)

New ESP Kaggra signature model Potbelly:

MODEL :	*ESP KA-390 MUGEN-AK*
BODY :	(Top) Hard Maple
(Back) Alder
NECK :	Hard Maple 3P
FINGERBOARD :	Rosewood , 24frets
SCALE :	686mm (Super Long)
NUT :	Bone
JOINT :	Set-neck
BRIDGE :	Tune-matic 7th / Tailpiece 7th
PICKUPS :	(Front) Seymour Duncan SH-1n-7
(Rear) Seymour Duncan SH-4-7
CONTROL :	Master Volume , Master Tone(w/Coil Split)
Mini Toggle PU Selector Switch
COLOR :	See Thru Brown
PRICE :	409,500yen (Include TAX) 
with Hard Case


----------



## Jeff (Nov 2, 2006)

playstopause said:


> Very, _very_ sick 7-strings @
> 
> 
> http://www.lootnick.com/
> ...



What's with the headstocks on some of those seven's? They look like dingleberries.


----------



## skyclad (Nov 2, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> PRICE :	409,500yen (Include TAX)
> with Hard Case



wow.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 2, 2006)

Herc swirls! Awesome! 

One oldstyle neck
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260048081529&rd=1&rd=1

And 1 AANJ
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260048082796&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## technomancer (Nov 2, 2006)

skyclad said:


> wow.



When looking at that price keep in mind Japanese guitars with the ESP model are effectively custom shop models that are custom built when an order is placed.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 2, 2006)

technomancer said:


> When looking at that price keep in mind Japanese guitars with the ESP model are effectively custom shop models that are custom built when an order is placed.


+ yeah, the only reason stores have ESP guitars in-stock in Japan is because they order them a long time in advance.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.truenorthguitars.com/Models.html

Offers acoustic baritone and 7-string models.

http://www.bcguitar.com/beartone.html

Offers a Hawaiian style 7-string resonator.


----------



## skyclad (Nov 23, 2006)

technomancer said:


> When looking at that price keep in mind Japanese guitars with the ESP model are effectively custom shop models that are custom built when an order is placed.



It is the price of 2 semi-order (yeah, I call this Japanese system a custom shop too  ) Jacksons SL7 with OFR and custom finish...


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 24, 2006)

http://www.sthacguitars.com/customshopform.html


----------



## skyclad (Feb 6, 2007)

Big list of ESP 7-string models:



> ESP LTD:
> VP-407
> SC-607
> SC-607B
> ...


----------

